# Need Help - We had a family practice doctor that is on medical leave



## becca12 (Feb 20, 2008)

We had a family practice doctor that is on medical leave and had some of her ob patients come in for their post partum visits, deliveries, and routine checks.  Here is my question if the doctor that deliver the baby doesn't do the post partum but does everything else what would you code?  The number of antepartum visits and the delivery?  I am kind of lost.

Thanks


----------



## pahtrisha (Feb 26, 2008)

It's a little unclear from your post if you are billing for the delivering doc, or the one who didn't deliver...
If a doctor does not perform ALL of the components of global OB package (antepartum visits, delivery, postpartum care), there are CPT codes for all  of these individual components. For NSVDs, check out 59409, 59410, for antepartum visits 59425, 59426, for postpartum 59430. If there are fewer than 4 antepartum visits, they are coded at appropriate level E/M. Note also that there are two ICD V codes for postpartum care. Make sure you choose the right one.  Also check with your payers to see if they have any particular guidelines for the use of those codes. Not all of them follow CPT guidelines.


----------

